# ICD-10 Books



## Smott@ftitel.net (Oct 31, 2011)

I work for a clinic that is an FQHC and I was wondering if anyone knows if we are going to have to use both the ICD-10 CM  and the ICD-10 PCS books.  I am so confused that I am not sure what is needed.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 31, 2011)

you will need the ICD-10 CM book for the diagnosis, and the ICD-10 PCS only for inpatient facility billing of procedures.


----------



## xxxmax2000 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Confused with reference to ICD-10 PCS*

I agree with Michelle -  ICD-10 PCS is used strictly for inpatient coding regarding operations (surgical procedures).  Previously ICD-9 included volumes 1,2, and 3.  Volume 3 is now separate.  Also, ICD-9 volume 3 was never used by physicians or clinics.  The same principle applies for ICD-10 PCS.  Physicians and clinics will continue using CPT books for surgical procedures.

Maxine Segovia, BS, AS, CPC, CPC-GS


----------

